# INDIA: Opening business and working as a Doctor



## narancsle (Nov 14, 2013)

if you can help me, that would be wonderful, I've contacted the Immigration office and some embassies with no luck... Here is the situation:

My wife and me would like to relocate to India, Mumbai next year. We want to open a business there, private medical care. We're Hungarian citizens, members of the EU, currently living in the UK. My wife registered at the Hungarian AND the UK General Medical Council, working as a doctor in private medicare. 

Therefore we need advice in two situations:

1) How to open a business in India, what kind of VISAs we need to do that. We have all the assets, funding, money, skills to open the business.

2) Due to the terms of the business, my wife will be working as a doctor, so she has to be registered as a medical practitioner. How can she do that, what's the regulation for doctors from foreign countries.

Also if there's a tailored advice, does it matter that we're registered at the General Medical Council in the UK (Commonwealth plays something in this?)?

Thanks for the help!


----------

